# Funnel mod for SJ



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Hi guys

I normally document all my projects here but didn't think anyone would be interested with the SJ mod as its been done to death. I now regret it. Here's the final result. I bought the funnel from China/ Ebay (came within a week). I used a hammer to remove the handle and inside metal mechanism (boy can that funnel take abuse!). Afterwards, I traced the holes after removing the doser and transferred the pattern to the funnel. After calibrating the pattern, I used a dremel tool with a diamond coated cutter (a few quid on ebay) to cut the main chute out. I then used the dremel to cut a square out where the screws would fit (I found this easier than using a drill bit). Once I was happy with the position, I cut the bottom of the funnel to increase width of the hole. I used the old doser lid which fits perfectly into the funnel. Don't forget eye protection, wear goggles!

Stage two, I bought a mini small hopper lid and cut the hopper to accommodate the new lid.

Stage three, I bought some moulding craft material on ebay- 2mm, as a motor cover. A few bits of glue and it does the job. I'm happy with it! I've got a little static but nothing too bad yet, I have not thought of a solution yet. My lovely crafty wife helped me through the process


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice job and looks good too. Do you grind straight in to the basket/portafilter? Not sure my skills stretch to this though.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I grind straight into the basket.

The project was very easy assuming you have a dremel and diamond coated cutter. The hardest bit was the planning stage. I'd be happy to go into more detail if needed.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you have links to the items you bought on e-bay?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nicely done. Thanks for the tip about the diamond cutter. I was contemplating my current grinding discs and thinking I would need 50 of them to get it done.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Very easy to do with one the right tool. In retrospect, use masking tape as a cutting guide because the cutter will wiggle around preventing you from having straight lines. And if you do the hopper like I did, make a shallow cut first as a guide.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261571501397?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=560442812208&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT  A4 foam

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400985101255?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT Diamond cutter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151718989148?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=450920560839&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT Funnel


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Great links, thanks.

Just wondering how the funnel opening and fork depths line up. Is it a problem with the funnel outlet being closer to the machine and the forks therefore dont work?


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

To be honest, the fork is too big for the funnel and doesn't line up well, otherwise I would keep it myself. I can't take a picture because the grinder is at work and the fork is at home. I just hover lol. I'd prefer forks though but havn't found a solution. Maybe a couple of metal rods?


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

But now that I think about it, the static problem isn't too bad because I lift the pf to the opening. It might be worse if there is a distance between the fork and the tip of the funnel.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

You could shorten the fork and etch out the middle. Not sure how nice it would look but it would do the job. Only problem is (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) is that to reattach the fork, you need open the bottom of the grinder and attach the bolt from inside. I'd have to bring back the entire grinder home and that isn't easy without a car.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

My forks just have screws at the front that are tapped into the case, no internal bolts, but this may be different with older versions.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I wonder if something can be 3d printed or laser cut...

If you have a chance, could you measure the distance between the centre of the funnel outlet hole to the edge of the case?


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I will measure Monday and let you know. Maybe they are self tapping?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks!

By the way, your inbox is full so I can't PM you. The post office is closed now so will post the gauge on Monday.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I know, had to delete some things. Thanks for the update


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice job! Do you know if this funnel would fit a Mazzer Major?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

mokapoka said:


> Nice job! Do you know if this funnel would fit a Mazzer Major?


The doser lids are the same size so the circumference is the same, I think the only difference between SJ and Major dosers is the Major one is slightly longer/taller.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Forks on my SJ were bolted on, only found out when I took the forks off to clean and heard a clink. Had to take the bottom off to get it back together again.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

mrmike1 said:


> Once I was happy with the position, I cut the bottom of the funnel to increase width of the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> > I have the funnel and was going to attempt this mod on my SJ soon - thanks for the tips. What diameter did you increase the outlet to? Did you try it with the original small opening and increase the size gradually or make a best guess?


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I just went for it. A little smaller than pf. I'd suggest gradual cuts until you are happy. Send pictures!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Finished playing with my SJ for now. All mods inspired by CF members, I take credit for nothing! Funnel and foam to cover hole as per @mrmike1 above. Lens hood cover by @whiteyj. Graduated scale ring courtesy of @timmyjj21. Small piece of angle for portafilter rest found in my garage, (shorter protrusion allows basket to sit centrally below funnel discharge). Using with porta filter funnel also from @whiteyj to retain stray grinds when dosing direct. Really pleased so far, retains next to nothing after lens hood "operated" .


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nicely done. I'm still wanting to do the funnel mod and getting more inspired with the increase in pictures appearing on the forum!


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Looks good! You did a good job. I'm glad it worked out. Foam works, much cheaper than buying the metal plate.


----------



## jSherz (Oct 28, 2015)

Does much coffee tend to stay in the chute / grinder after you've finished grinding? I'm contemplating buying a SJ and doing this mod so was wondering how much coffee I'd have to run through it to make sure what I got out was fresh.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

jSherz said:


> Does much coffee tend to stay in the chute / grinder after you've finished grinding? I'm contemplating buying a SJ and doing this mod so was wondering how much coffee I'd have to run through it to make sure what I got out was fresh.


There is not much left in the burr chamber if you fit the lens cap mod and use it to blow out the remaining grinds and nothing significant remains in the chute. I dose 18g in and get close to the same amount of fresh coffee out.

Hope this helps with your decision


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

mrmike1 said:


> I've got a little static but nothing too bad yet, I have not thought of a solution yet.
> 
> View attachment 17044


Ive seen someone come up with a solution to the static on another forum









http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-super-jolly-doserless-modification-t34-40.html


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I finally got around to adding a funnel, and subsequently made a portafilter rest to suit. Unfortunately I'm having annoying static issues that make me prefer the doser, as the cleanup afterwards takes just as long and the doser has everything contained instead of sprayed everywhere. I'll give it a week and re-assess...

I found this type of cutting disc a lot better:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36pcs-Resin-Cutting-Wheel-Disc-Cut-Off-Set-Kit-1-Shank-for-Dremel-Rotary-Tool-/321736671188

I found the cutting edge of the diamond ones became blunt almost instantly, possibly just due to being cheap, but this is pretty standard for diamond coated stuff. These other ones cut into the metal surface quickly and nicely, but will abrade away rapidly as soon as you get through the metal and cut it on the edge instead of the surface. They rip into the stainless steel quickly and I did the whole job with 4 of them.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> I finally got around to adding a funnel, and subsequently made a portafilter rest to suit. Unfortunately I'm having annoying static issues that make me prefer the doser, as the cleanup afterwards takes just as long and the doser has everything contained instead of sprayed everywhere. I'll give it a week and re-assess...
> 
> I found this type of cutting disc a lot better:
> 
> ...


That must be very disappointing after all the effort. I use one of @Timmyj's funnels with my PF and so don't seem to end up with anything like as much mess as you are experiencing. Some grinds can be seen clinging to the bottom of the funnel which mostly drop off with a two finger tap on the side of the funnel before removing the PF. My rest is metal so perhaps the PF being at the same electrical potential as the funnel helps?

Personally I find the funnel so much more satisfying to use than the doser and tend to distribute the grinds as they fill the basket. I can't see myself ever going back to using the doser.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Tip for static:

Static disperses when the beans are held up and touch each other, they contact the side and loose their static to ground. When they are flying out this cant happen and static is a bitch.

What a static 'screen' does is hold up the beans so this can happen, you will find 'flaps' or grids of many kinds on different grinders.

So to solve the static problem you need to think of a way to stop the beans flying out, but still allow them to 'fall' out, and if you can maintain access to the throat for cleaning then this is a bonus.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have done this mod and if you need a 3d printed lid for your hopper (in white, I dont have black at the mo) I made one for mine.

I got halfway through designing a motor cover as well, but it went by the wayside.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Dylan for the lid offer. I'll probably laser cut one if I keep the funnel.

The grinds now come out very fluffed and 17g overflows that basket, but its not as if they fly out the chute, its more of an overflow down the back side if the funnel. I will see if I can source a little piece of metal fly screen/seive mesh to insert in the funnel to provide a disruption as the grinds as the slide down the funnel.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can also try a flap, a Mythos style 'clump crusher' (which is triangular flaps) or even just a few paperclips hanging over the exit chute.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive seen someone come up with a solution to the static on another forum
> 
> View attachment 17428
> 
> ...


Id give this a go to combat the static. Click on the link for full instructions of the mod

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-super-jolly-doserless-modification-t34-40.html


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the link! I knew I had seen this somewhere in my google research


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

mrmike1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I normally document all my projects here but didn't think anyone would be interested with the SJ mod as its been done to death. I now regret it. Here's the final result. I bought the funnel from China/ Ebay (came within a week). I used a hammer to remove the handle and inside metal mechanism (boy can that funnel take abuse!). Afterwards, I traced the holes after removing the doser and transferred the pattern to the funnel. After calibrating the pattern, I used a dremel tool with a diamond coated cutter (a few quid on ebay) to cut the main chute out. I then used the dremel to cut a square out where the screws would fit (I found this easier than using a drill bit). Once I was happy with the position, I cut the bottom of the funnel to increase width of the hole. I used the old doser lid which fits perfectly into the funnel. Don't forget eye protection, wear goggles!
> 
> ...


Great effort Mike, what did you use for the lid on the funnel?? Is it the same lid that came off the doser?


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all, has anyone figured out a decent replacement lid for the funnel? The doser lid vibrates quite vigorously on mine.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

sorry for the long delay. I used the lid that the SJ came with. Still going strong!


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Try a bit of double sided tape, insulation, or blue tac. That should do the trick.


----------

